# Post your '18 Snowboarding trip plans.



## chomps1211

I thought this might be a good place for ppl to post what they're planning in the way of boarding trips this season. 

Maybe find some ppl with similar plans & schedules to arrange for meetups & whatnot. 

My last trips were amazing! Not solely for the great resorts or even the snow conditions,.. (even tho there were a few days on those trips where _both_ were pretty awesome!) :grin:

But it was the ppl I met from SBF,.. those folks I hung out & rode with,.. even if only briefly! _That's_ what made those trips so amazing!!! 

So here's your chance to let everybody know what your plans are for the season. Maybe get some local travel tips for wherever it is we're going, or even arrange a meet or two. :grin:

If nothing else,.. we can drool over the epic plans of others, get all jelly and hate on 'em for it!  :lol: :laugh:


----------



## SnowDragon

My wishlist would be to meet up and ride with Rogue at Baldface.

But I'm planing to do the CASI Level 3 course at a resort in Alberta or (preferably) British Columbia.
Waiting for the course schedule to come out.

Update: booked the CASI 3 Instructor course at Sun Peaks in British Columbia in mid-February.
I chose Sun Peaks because I haven't been there and have wanted to check it out.


----------



## htfu

i'll be in tokyo from mid jan, then hakuba valley for around 4 weeks, then off to denver for a few days in march (have to check the dates) and from there to breckenridge for two weeks. hemsedal and slovakia are still not totally locked in yet ...


----------



## kriegs13

I'm working on getting 2-3 weeks in SLC (coming from Boston). That'll probably be my only trip involving a plane. Other than that; just about all the NE spots on the MAX pass plus some Cannon love because on the right day Cannon > Loon IMHO.


----------



## snowklinger

india pale ale


----------



## txb0115

With Snowbasin now being part of the Mountain Collective ( 1/2 price tickets at other member resorts ), I will for sure be making 2-3 trips to Jackson this winter when it's dumping up there but not here in SLC. Baldface in January, most likely a week in McCall, ID, at the parents cabin, riding Brundage during a storm week and then if all goes to plan, a few days at Eagle Pass Heli, and a few days touring on Rogers Pass.. Been saving serious $$$ this summer to make this all happen, a lot of double shifts and 60 hour work weeks... Now just need Old Man Winter to cooperate this year and it should be game on.


----------



## 16gkid

Going big like last year! All these trips will be by car from Chicago most likely, maybe fly out for one
Dec- week trip to CO epic resorts
Jan- 4 day trip to CO epic resorts
Feb/March- 3 week epic pass roadtrip through CO/UT/CA/OR/B.C. and a snowcat tour through Grand Targhee
April- Last call trip in CO
Gotta love unlimited PTO! Would love to take some laps with some peeps from here when the time comes


----------



## bumada

I have a trip to Jackson Hole planned for February 22-27. So far I'm going solo. If anyone happens to be going that week or want to go, let me know. Looking for riding partners, people to show me the ropes, and grab a few drinks at night. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## splashover

I've got a pretty epic season planned and I'm going to absolutely crush my Max pass. 

I bought an RV last year and spent all summer renovating at winterizing the thing. I'm taking it on a 7 week trip out west to:

Brighton and Solitude (7 days)
Mount Bachalor (5 days)
Crystal Mountain (5 days)
White Water (2 days)
Red Mountain (2 days)
Big White (2 days)
Fernie (5 days)
Kicking Horse (5 days)
Lake Louise (2 days)
Nakiska (how ever many days I got left!)

I've got a collection of buddies meeting me for the BC sections of the trip but right now it looks like UTAH, Oregon, and Washington are solo. If any locals want to take a solidly average snowboarder around their local, I pay in beer!

Other trips that set for this year:

Trip #1 - 5 days @ Whiteface over Christmas
Trip #2 - 5 days @ Mount St. Anne in March
Trip #3 - 5 Days @ Killington in March

Some other irons in the fire as well.

Come on snow!


----------



## txb0115

splashover said:


> I've got a pretty epic season planned and I'm going to absolutely crush my Max pass.
> 
> I bought an RV last year and spent all summer renovating at winterizing the thing. I'm taking it on a 7 week trip out west to:
> 
> Brighton and Solitude (7 days)
> Mount Bachalor (5 days)
> Crystal Mountain (5 days)
> White Water (2 days)
> Red Mountain (2 days)
> Big White (2 days)
> Fernie (5 days)
> Kicking Horse (5 days)
> Lake Louise (2 days)
> Nakiska (how ever many days I got left!)
> 
> I've got a collection of buddies meeting me for the BC sections of the trip but right now it looks like UTAH, Oregon, and Washington are solo. If any locals want to take a solidly average snowboarder around their local, I pay in beer!
> 
> Other trips that set for this year:
> 
> Trip #1 - 5 days @ Whiteface over Christmas
> Trip #2 - 5 days @ Mount St. Anne in March
> Trip #3 - 5 Days @ Killington in March
> 
> Some other irons in the fire as well.
> 
> Come on snow!


Suggestions... 

Maybe not so much of the Brighton/Solitude?? I'd hit Snowbird for sure if it's a pow day, Brighton isn't really that great terrain wise, and Solitude, it's owned by Deer Valley fucks that still feel that snowboarding shouldn't be allowed at some resorts... 

Then honestly, I'd try to throw Jackson into that mix...

I'd also stash aside a little money and try to do a single day of Snowcat @ Valhalla or K3.. It would be well worth it


----------



## Ckoch407

splashover said:


> I've got a pretty epic season planned and I'm going to absolutely crush my Max pass.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought an RV last year and spent all summer renovating at winterizing the thing. I'm taking it on a 7 week trip out west to:
> 
> 
> 
> Brighton and Solitude (7 days)
> 
> Mount Bachalor (5 days)
> 
> Crystal Mountain (5 days)
> 
> White Water (2 days)
> 
> Red Mountain (2 days)
> 
> Big White (2 days)
> 
> Fernie (5 days)
> 
> Kicking Horse (5 days)
> 
> Lake Louise (2 days)
> 
> Nakiska (how ever many days I got left!)
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a collection of buddies meeting me for the BC sections of the trip but right now it looks like UTAH, Oregon, and Washington are solo. If any locals want to take a solidly average snowboarder around their local, I pay in beer!
> 
> 
> 
> Other trips that set for this year:
> 
> 
> 
> Trip #1 - 5 days @ Whiteface over Christmas
> 
> Trip #2 - 5 days @ Mount St. Anne in March
> 
> Trip #3 - 5 Days @ Killington in March
> 
> 
> 
> Some other irons in the fire as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on snow!




That's pretty awesome about the RV. Have you found places to park it nearby those mountains or are you planning on boondocking? I've been seriously considering an RV but not sure where to park it near resorts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splashover

txb0115 said:


> Suggestions...
> 
> Maybe not so much of the Brighton/Solitude?? I'd hit Snowbird for sure if it's a pow day, Brighton isn't really that great terrain wise, and Solitude, it's owned by Deer Valley fucks that still feel that snowboarding shouldn't be allowed at some resorts...
> 
> Then honestly, I'd try to throw Jackson into that mix...
> 
> I'd also stash aside a little money and try to do a single day of Snowcat @ Valhalla or K3.. It would be well worth it


The list of places that I would LOVE to hit that I'll be driving right by is long! But funds are limited and my MAX pass has already been bought. So Brighton it is and Jackson it ain't. The good thing is when you are coming from Ontario, all these spots are gonna seem amazing.


----------



## splashover

Ckoch407 said:


> That's pretty awesome about the RV. Have you found places to park it nearby those mountains or are you planning on boondocking? I've been seriously considering an RV but not sure where to park it near resorts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of these stops allow RV parking on site. I've done a lot of work upgrading the utilities in order to boondock for around a week or more (genny + propane tie in + big ass inverter/battery bank, etc.).

There are lots of resources on the web for RVing in general and specifically at resorts. I've been extremely happy since I pulled the trigger on this. I bought it specifically for Snowboarding trips but I've actually gotten a lot of use out of it in the summer as well. 

I'd think more about it. Makes the trips a lot cheaper and funner!


----------



## txb0115

splashover said:


> The list of places that I would LOVE to hit that I'll be driving right by is long! But funds are limited and my MAX pass has already been bought. So Brighton it is and Jackson it ain't. The good thing is when you are coming from Ontario, all these spots are gonna seem amazing.


Copy that, I understand the funds.. I will throw this out there.. Mountain Collective pass.. It will get you days at Snowbird, Jackson and much more...

mountaincollective.com


----------



## splashover

txb0115 said:


> Copy that, I understand the funds.. I will throw this out there.. Mountain Collective pass.. It will get you days at Snowbird, Jackson and much more...
> 
> mountaincollective.com


I thought about that too. The MAX pass is an add on to my season pass at Blue Mountain. Kinda made that decision really easy. 

Thanks for the tips tho! Good Karma to those spreading the wisdom!


----------



## francium

La Rosiere French Alps for Christmas 1 week.
Niseko 21st Jan 2 weeks.
Laxx March 1 Week
Canada Easter 1 week (looking at places to live)
Kaunertal Austria May 3 days.
July Emigrate to British Columbia and start my training to get my mountain guide qualifications.

That's the plan. ?


----------



## GDimac

Gonna be a more low key winter for me, trip wise. Getting hitched in a yr so can't plan anything big. Most it'll be is a trip with the crew somewhere here in the east, either Quebec or VT. But aiming for either Mt. Bach or back to BC the following winter. Just a ton of local riding mainly for me this winter .


----------



## hikeswithdogs

I wish I had a trip planned, no money left while trying to build a house.

Big plans are wake up early and drive to Ogden to ride Snowbasin or Powder mountain, guess were more excited about people coming to visit us so we have an excuse to take time off and see resorts other than Brighton\Solitude.


----------



## dfitz364

Looking like the trip this year will be to Big White from 2/24/18-3/3/18 thanks to the suggestions on my other thread. Will both be riding/snowmobiling for the week. Would LOVE to catch any SBF members up there for even a few runs!!

Outside of that, hopefully a few more trips to PA, MI, or even NY/VT this year!! :dance::banana:


----------



## ekb18c

I'll be hitting up Brighton in Feb. Niseko in March and trying to plan Big Sky too.

Oh and many mountains in VT between those major 3 trips..


----------



## muzzyahoy

Week long trip in mid Feb to Kicking Horse, Snowcatting Outabounds at Castle Mountain(first time catboarding), and lots of rad-Dadding trips to the Alberta Rockies with the kiddos.
Managed to convince my 10 year old daughter to convert to riding from skiing, so lots of falling leaf and garlands for the first few trips out!!


----------



## tonymontana

4 Days in Colorado, 2 at Vail, 1 at Breck and 1 and A-Basin.
Countless days in Tahoe living in San Jose.


----------



## freshy

splashover said:


> Most of these stops allow RV parking on site. I've done a lot of work upgrading the utilities in order to boondock for around a week or more (genny + propane tie in + big ass inverter/battery bank, etc.).
> 
> There are lots of resources on the web for RVing in general and specifically at resorts. I've been extremely happy since I pulled the trigger on this. I bought it specifically for Snowboarding trips but I've actually gotten a lot of use out of it in the summer as well.
> 
> I'd think more about it. Makes the trips a lot cheaper and funner!


Revelstoke is super RV friendly. I always see some wooden home made camper that can't be DOT certified parked there, and the hill even puts it on their website to promote that kind of thing. I know Big White used to have an RV park but it got snobby about the people who lived there and eventually built a hotel on it. Living in the Revy parking lot is the dream man.


----------



## splashover

freshy said:


> Revelstoke is super RV friendly. I always see some wooden home made camper that can't be DOT certified parked there, and the hill even puts it on their website to promote that kind of thing. I know Big White used to have an RV park but it got snobby about the people who lived there and eventually built a hotel on it. Living in the Revy parking lot is the dream man.


Revy is a super tough one to miss. Especially since I'm gonna be so close but Max Pass bought so Kicking Horse it is! Big White still allows RV parking in one of their overflow parking lots. 

If you are thinking about getting an RV, I can't recommend it enough. They are super fun! But be prepared to put in some work cause most of them are not designed for winter camping. I put some work into mine and we spent a week at Lake Placid (Whiteface) last year when it was -30 at night. The furnace kept us toasty warm! I also take the thing to a couple of Bills games a year which is a total blast!


----------



## Rogue

GreyDragon said:


> My wishlist would be to meet up and ride with Rogue at Baldface.
> 
> But I'm planing to do the CASI Level 3 course at a resort in Alberta or (preferably) British Columbia.
> Waiting for the course schedule to come out.


I'd totally be down! Next season


----------



## BearJoo

Big Boulder 12/27 
Looks like Attitash or one of the NH mountains on the peak pass 12/28
Smugglers notch 12/29-1/5
Mount Snow or the NH mountains again 1/6 & 1/7
Peak pass day trips 2/7-18

Undecided for March but looking out west or BC. Depends on my travel buds


----------



## dfitz364

This year's travel plans are looking like Big White last week of February/First week of March. Outside of that trip, last year I was hoping to make it up to ride with some of the Michigan SBFers, but things didn't quite pan out. Hoping this year to make at least one day/weekend trip to the mitten and hopefully share some turns with the Michiganders!!


----------



## phillyphan

My goals are to have trips:

Mid Dec- Long weekend
Mid Jan- Long weekend
Feb- 10 days in Colorado
Early March- Long weekend
Early April- Long weekend

In Feb I'll be staying ski in ski out in Winter Park for 10 days. However, been thinking about doing the MAX pass so in December I could hit up the PNW because they will have more snow. Then on a few of those other long weekends hit up a few other resorts....so I'm not only at Winter Park. Thoughts?


----------



## BoardieK

Switzerland. Eight weeks from early January visiting some of the 25 resorts in the Fribourg and Valais cantons of Western Switzerland which are covered by our $380 MagicPass. Most resorts are quite small but it's easy to rock up for a couple of nights in the van, the bigger resorts of Crans-Montana, Villars-Gryon and Grimentz-Zinal all have well over 100km of piste. Should get about 45 days boarding.

ps here are some photos from the web and no, I won't be riding the dam!


----------



## neni

Just pulled the trigger on a splitboard sail trip in the Arctic circle. 

After decently surviving the 4d ski n cruise trip in Svalbard 
(was bit afraid of the boat stuff since I get seasick easily...), I'm ready to hop on a smaller sailboat for longer duration.

Oh yeah... now I feel better! It was a bit sppoky to not have any trip plan for the season that late in the year
:grin:


----------



## Liliana

A week long trip to Kicking Horse in February and a long weekend outing to South Lake Tahoe for Martin Luther King Jr Day. I got a superb rate for a hotel on points in South Lake Tahoe, but will likely skip the nearby Heavenly resort and head to Sierra-at-Tahoe instead. I hear it's got amazing trees and I've never been there yet. Might drop by Kirkwood if it feels right, depending on what the lift tickets will end up costing too. Last year I got lucky with a snowstorm right before that long weekend, hopefully we'll all be lucky again 

December will have a very different flavor, with a trip to Baja over the Christmas/New Year holidays. No snow, just dirt bike riding  Will see how well I switch gears into snow :grin:


----------



## Motogp990

neni said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a splitboard sail trip in the Arctic circle.


Sometimes I wonder if you or you and your husband are sponsored pro's. You guys go on some pretty epic board trips


----------



## Liliana

Motogp990 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if you or you and your husband are sponsored pro's. You guys go on some pretty epic board trips


She got her priorities right, that's for sure >


----------



## Toby

Stoked on riding for the first time with my own gear & going on two different tripps for the first time too.

I'll be one week in Trysil, Norway, in late February and one week in Åre, Sweden, during Easter 

I'll also try to get at least one weekend-trip before the week-long ones, to test out my new gear!


----------



## neni

motogp990 said:


> sometimes i wonder if you or you and your husband are sponsored pro's. You guys go on some pretty epic board trips


D I N K




PS: And no need to waste vacation time to places w/o snow, which have beaches n sun n warmth n goddamn mosquitoes


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Sadly no trips...but backyard bucket list

dropping lookers left









and the first 1:26
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqgYX_AryGbKFexIIwsQADw?app=desktop


----------



## taco tuesday

Probably just hitting the New England mountains on the MAX pass. Mostly weekend trips and camping in my '84 Westfalia.


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> D I N K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: And no need to waste vacation time to places w/o snow, which have beaches n sun n warmth *n goddamn mosquitoes*


We don't even have to leave home for _that!_









(....we grows 'em BIG in Michigan!!)  :laugh:


----------



## ridinbend

txb0115 said:


> With Snowbasin now being part of the Mountain Collective ( 1/2 price tickets at other member resorts ), I will for sure be making 2-3 trips to Jackson this winter when it's dumping up there but not here in SLC. Baldface in January, most likely a week in McCall, ID, at the parents cabin, riding Brundage during a storm week and then if all goes to plan, a few days at Eagle Pass Heli, and a few days touring on Rogers Pass.. Been saving serious $$$ this summer to make this all happen, a lot of double shifts and 60 hour work weeks... Now just need Old Man Winter to cooperate this year and it should be game on.


Is Brundage worth the trip from central Oregon, I've heard so many great things about the place?


----------



## Liliana

neni said:


> D I N K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: And no need to waste vacation time to places w/o snow, which have beaches n sun n warmth n goddamn mosquitoes


:cheer:
Right?

I'm starting to worry if one day I will wish I had kids. Although I'm the kind of person to look at two options, and take both of them. But that does take more $$$.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

January: Vail, Breckenridge and Copper 

February: A couple weeks with F1EA in Whistler/Big White 

March: Bachelor or somewhere else in the PNW 

Bought my Epic Pass for the first time and really want to get my money's worth!


----------



## GDimac

Matty_B_Bop said:


> January: Vail, Breckenridge and Copper
> 
> February: A couple weeks with F1EA in Whistler/Big White
> 
> March: Bachelor or somewhere else in the PNW


Ya @F1EA and @Motogp990 are top guys and were awesome riding buddies/tour guides there. Definitely link up with the both of them. 

And Bach too? That's awesome, looks like another solid year to go. Can meet with the Bach boys also @ridinbend & @Argo.


----------



## ridinbend

GDimac said:


> Ya @F1EA and @Motogp990 are top guys and were awesome riding buddies/tour guides there. Definitely link up with the both of them.
> 
> And Bach too? That's awesome, looks like another solid year to go. Can meet with the Bach boys also @ridinbend & @Argo.


 @GDimac always happy to take time to show members the mountain


----------



## Argo

Yeah, bachelor isnt on the vail pass but its a great mountain. I have riden them all and still like bachelor the most. Happy to ride with you. Im old and slow though


----------



## Lespaul4542

Moving to Utah for 4 months of shredding. Snowbird season pass, new Weston Backwoods split for backcountry. And hoping to get some time in Wyoming as well!


----------



## neni

Argo said:


> Yeah, bachelor isnt on the vail pass but its a great mountain. I have riden them all and still like bachelor the most. Happy to ride with you. Im old and slow though


Lol. "Slow".


----------



## txb0115

ridinbend said:


> Is Brundage worth the trip from central Oregon, I've heard so many great things about the place?


Brundage is small, but if a storm is hitting it is quite a fun mountain, there is also Tamarack just 30 mins south of McCall. So two resorts there, that are both fun on a pow day. 

I always have a good time there, McCall is kinda like a mini Lake Tahoe....

YMMV


----------



## bumada

Still haven't seen anybody else planning on going to Jackson. I'd like to meet up with some people at the end of February. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## txb0115

txb0115 said:


> With Snowbasin now being part of the Mountain Collective ( 1/2 price tickets at other member resorts ), I will for sure be making 2-3 trips to Jackson this winter when it's dumping up there but not here in SLC. Baldface in January, most likely a week in McCall, ID, at the parents cabin, riding Brundage during a storm week and then if all goes to plan, a few days at Eagle Pass Heli, and a few days touring on Rogers Pass.. Been saving serious $$$ this summer to make this all happen, a lot of double shifts and 60 hour work weeks... Now just need Old Man Winter to cooperate this year and it should be game on.





bumada said:


> Still haven't seen anybody else planning on going to Jackson. I'd like to meet up with some people at the end of February.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'm going to Jackson multiple times hopefully, but have no firm dates. I will just go on the fly when it's storming...


----------



## bumada

txb0115 said:


> I'm going to Jackson multiple times hopefully, but have no firm dates. I will just go on the fly when it's storming...


Oh nice. I must have skipped a page or 2. I'll keep an eye out when the dates get closer. It's my first time going there and would like to meet someone that knows the mountain. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## splashover

Argo said:


> Yeah, bachelor isnt on the vail pass but its a great mountain. I have riden them all and still like bachelor the most. Happy to ride with you. Im old and slow though


I'll be at Bach for the first time in mid Jan. It's one of the mountains on this trip that I am most looking forward to. If you don't mind showing another "old and slow" guy around, let's ride!


----------



## Geologyography

Renting a cabin near Jay Peak for the season. I go up most weekends so long as the conditions are good. No one in my office takes time off in the winter so I can really wait to the last minute before I take time off for a good storm. Got two great storm weeks last season and lots of nice weekends, hoping for more of the same.


----------



## kriegs13

Geologyography said:


> Renting a cabin near Jay Peak for the season. I go up most weekends so long as the conditions are good. No one in my office takes time off in the winter so I can really wait to the last minute before I take time off for a good storm. Got two great storm weeks last season and lots of nice weekends, hoping for more of the same.




What’s the season rental setting you back? I thought about doing one somewhere Abby closer to Boston but wasn’t sure how frequently I would be able to use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geologyography

kriegs13 said:


> What’s the season rental setting you back? I thought about doing one somewhere Abby closer to Boston but wasn’t sure how frequently I would be able to use it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last two seasons it was $1450 for the season, from Nov 15 - April 30. This year, a couple from the last group bought their own home and are running a similar deal for a few of us from the last house. We are about 15 minutes from the mountain on the Montgomery side. 

I'm from MA too, its nice to break up the ride by having a place to stay and make it a weekend or week long affair. I get about 20-30 days on the hill but that is really picking and choosing my spots to go up (storm watching).


----------



## F1EA

Matty_B_Bop said:


> January: Vail, Breckenridge and Copper
> 
> February: A couple weeks with F1EA in Whistler/Big White
> 
> March: Bachelor or somewhere else in the PNW
> 
> Bought my Epic Pass for the first time and really want to get my money's worth!


:skibanana: :skibanana:


----------



## deagol

bumada said:


> Still haven't seen anybody else planning on going to Jackson. I'd like to meet up with some people at the end of February.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


If I win the lottery between now and then, I'll meet you there.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Just pulled the trigger to make it to this years destination :shipwrecked: :surprise:


----------



## neni

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just pulled the trigger to make it to this years destination :shipwrecked: :surprise:


Awesome! Have fun with the puzzle


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

GDimac said:


> Ya @F1EA and @Motogp990 are top guys and were awesome riding buddies/tour guides there. Definitely link up with the both of them.
> 
> And Bach too? That's awesome, looks like another solid year to go. Can meet with the Bach boys also @ridinbend & @Argo.


Yeah, he was a blast to ride with! Looking forward to it!

Also looking forward to meeting more peeps from here. It's great to experience new resorts, but even better when you have willing people to guide you to the good stuff!


----------



## STR8SHOOTR

Wow! after seeing some of your guys trips i'm just a Gaper. Only got a 10 day trip at Copper planned in Feb this yr. I also take a wk trip in March/April but not sure where yet.


----------



## jesboogie

I have FIVE trips scheduled this season:

#1 I am doing a house swap with a family right at Xmas time; they come stay at my home in Hollywood Florida, and we stay in Calgary CA. Planning on hitting up Revelstoke, Kicking Horse, Banff/Sunshine, Norquay, Nakiska, and the CAD wintersports park hill behind their house.

#2 A six night tour of the Colorado Rockies with my road dog Jay; Beaver Creek, Vail, A Basin, Keystone, Breck

#3 A seven night tour of the CA Sierras; Heavenly, Kirkwood, Squaw/Alpine, Mammoth. Flying into Reno, departing LAX

#4 10 Pillowy, powdery nights in beautiful UTAH with the whole family; Park City/ Canyons, Snowbasin, Snowbird, Alta ( renting skis for this shit ass resort)

#5 Closing out this epic year in Whistler/ Blackcomb. 7 nights, just the fellas on this trip.

I am ambitiously gunning for 15 total mountains. Looks like its going to be a La Nina weather pattern like last year, so Ill be #hovercrafting like a mokter flower! Good times, spread the stoke. JD


----------



## BarrettDSP

Got 3 trips planned this season, locations are written in pencil right now, depending on conditions/terrain being open, haha:

Dec 16-23-Steamboat-trip with my 8 year old son
Jan 27-Feb 4-Copper-solo trip(with a day at Vail or BC, have an expiring Peaks reward I have to use this season)
March 24-31-Winter Park-spring break trip with my son

Have the RMSP+ pass this season.


----------



## C-Man57

Alyeska in Alaska all year baby! Can't afford to go out of state this year... Also I'm 15 and my family wouldn't let me *shrug* If anyone is going up there pm me lol.


----------



## lab49232

Timberline or Meadows on Hood every weekend, Skibowl at night on powder days midweek.

3 day weekend in Tahoe
3 day weekend at Schweitzer
2 days at Stevens
7 Days Whistler or Silverstar at the end of March to finish the season.


----------



## chomps1211

Got my flight, SUV rental and hotel reservations all set. 

The plan is arrive Saturday the 20th of Jan. Stay 5 days in Dillon to ride @ Copper. Then spend 5 days in Steamboat Springs to ride what else,... Steamboat! 

Then, back to Dillon for 3-4 more days to split riding between resorts like Luvland, possibly Keystone, (...that'll please @snowklinger and @Mojo!)  :laugh: ...maybe A-Basin. :cheer:

Im excited. :jumping1: :grin:


----------



## nutmegchoi

Jackson Hole: January 31st to February 3rd
Vail, Breckenridge, Keystone, Abasin: February 3rd to 10th.

Stowe, Sugarbush and Jay Peak sometime before and after.
Chasing powder!


----------



## Motogp990

nutmegchoi said:


> Jackson Hole: January 31st to February 3rd
> Vail, Breckenridge, Keystone, Abasin: February 3rd to 10th.
> 
> Mammoth, bachelor, baker and whistler sometime before and after.
> Chasing powder!


I fixed your typos for you


----------



## nutmegchoi

Motogp990 said:


> I fixed your typos for you



You are so right.
What was I thinking???!!!


----------



## mazur

2014: Introduced to snow (wow, you can SEE snowflakes!?) and snowboarding by my new wife. Had a blast, bought gear.

2015: Wife works Saturdsays, so Sunday day trips to the mountains any weekend we could. Make it out of AZ to CO to ride Purgatory for bachelor party. Two lame icey/slushy days. Day three 24" of powder overnight, friends bail and I don't get to ride  

2016: Wife gives birth to baby before new year. Only get 6 days in.

2017: No one to leave baby with, wife needs help, ride only several days.

2018: Wife pregnant again, *BUT will be gone for five weeks with the baby starting January*. This is the year to get a release for my snowboard blue balls and currently have no plans and don't know what fuck to do about it. My friends who snowboard are either poor or cannot leave work, so I'll likely have to go it alone. I know shit about real mountains (Purgatory is as real as it's been for me), so I have no idea what I should do. 

Reading this thread has got me envious and made me realize how lame my boarding experience has been thus far. Maybe I will take a week off work and go somewhere with good conditions. I'm thinking CO makes the most sense (Denver are maybe?). I am open to recommendations, but note that I don't have a shit ton to spend but I'm flexible with time and that I'm still somehwhat of a noob. 

This is more of a rant than anything else and to make sure you fuckers appreciate what you have :grin:


----------



## deagol

jesboogie said:


> I have FIVE trips scheduled this season:
> 
> #1 I am doing a house swap with a family right at Xmas time; they come stay at my home in Hollywood Florida, and we stay in Calgary CA. Planning on hitting up Revelstoke, Kicking Horse, Banff/Sunshine, Norquay, Nakiska, and the CAD wintersports park hill behind their house.
> 
> #2 A six night tour of the Colorado Rockies with my road dog Jay; Beaver Creek, Vail, A Basin, Keystone, Breck
> 
> #3 A seven night tour of the CA Sierras; Heavenly, Kirkwood, Squaw/Alpine, Mammoth. Flying into Reno, departing LAX
> 
> #4 10 Pillowy, powdery nights in beautiful UTAH with the whole family; Park City/ Canyons, Snowbasin, Snowbird, Alta ( renting skis for this shit ass resort)
> 
> #5 Closing out this epic year in Whistler/ Blackcomb. 7 nights, just the fellas on this trip.
> 
> I am ambitiously gunning for 15 total mountains. Looks like its going to be a La Nina weather pattern like last year, so Ill be #hovercrafting like a mokter flower! Good times, spread the stoke. JD



This is awesome....
Except going to Alta...


Edit: I have about a 1 in 10 chance of doing a back-country trip in and around Revelstoke this season, but many details need to be worked out (and winning the lottery would not hurt). OMG, it would be awesome... always wanted to go to BC


----------



## nutmegchoi

Hey, deagol.
Did you finally update your flip phone?


----------



## freshy

jesboogie said:


> I have FIVE trips scheduled this season:
> 
> #1 I am doing a house swap with a family right at Xmas time; they come stay at my home in Hollywood Florida, and we stay in Calgary CA. Planning on hitting up Revelstoke, Kicking Horse, Banff/Sunshine, Norquay, Nakiska, and the CAD wintersports park hill behind their house.





deagol said:


> This is awesome....
> Except going to Alta...
> 
> 
> Edit: I have about a 1 in 10 chance of doing a back-country trip in and around Revelstoke this season, but many details need to be worked out (and winning the lottery would not hurt). OMG, it would be awesome... always wanted to go to BC


Get in touch when you guys hit Revy. I'll be out as much as possible this year. Thats a great list of AB and BC hills you got there, Alberta has been getting hit so hard.

And I'll gladly exchange my house in Salmon Arm BC with you too. :grin:


----------



## SteezyRidah303

txb0115 said:


> Then honestly, I'd try to throw Jackson into that mix...



Jackson has been getting SPOILED with pow the last couple seasons....trying to take a trip out early February.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Stowe for a week January/February. Other than that 8-10 times at WaWa, a trip to Pat's Peak and maybe a couple days at Stratton. Aiming for 20 days this year.


----------



## Opunui

Going back to Japan. The 8th to the 22nd of January. Febuary we will be in Bigwhite and then March brings us to Tahoe to visit my daughter. Everyone have a safe and fun filled season!!!!

Aloha,


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Jackson - Jan 11-14


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Lake Louise Feb 19-22. Stoke is high.


----------



## deagol

nutmegchoi said:


> Hey, deagol.
> Did you finally update your flip phone?


LOL, actually.. no. I did just get my land-line disconnected, though....

The phone does suck, I'll admit it. I know, I'm a loser.. :frown:


----------



## nutmegchoi

deagol said:


> LOL, actually.. no. I did just get my land-line disconnected, though....
> 
> 
> 
> The phone does suck, I'll admit it. I know, I'm a loser.. :frown:



No? Your phone battery probably lasts forever while all the other smart phone’s dead!
But do consider maybe... iPhone 3? lol


----------



## chomps1211

The iPhone 4s was my first smartphone. It was also the last phone I had with a decent battery life. I could listen to music in the car via aux cable or earbuds, make calls, text, & surf this forum for 2-3 days before I _had_ to recharge. 

Now,..? I can't go a whole day on a single charge. (...and Im talking on the phone a whole lot less than I was with the 4s!) 

I got cables & chargers & battery packs coming out my *%#!!! 

@deagol,... you're better off staying with a dumbphone! :laugh:


----------



## DoubleA

Aiming for 3 days a week at the local (2hrs away).
Weeklong to Boho end of Jan.
Something 2-3 days, likely Vermont.
Weeklong to AB or BC TBD.

Anyone else interested in Mt Bohemia DM me.
Last day of seasons pass sale is this Sat.


----------



## Varza

I already posted the thread selfishly asking for help planning it. Revelstoke late January. Every other weekend at Baker. I'd love to go to Bachelor but I'm afraid I'll run out of money with that Revvy trip


----------



## Adventure Camp

*Northern BC for something new!*

Hey!
My name is Hayley and I live in Smithers, Northern BC. I just started a tour company up here called Adventure Camp, that let's you get out of the lift lines and enjoy some seriously excellent powder without any of the line ups!! We hit three resorts - Shames Mountain, Hudson Bay Mountain and Powder King Resort, as well as cat- and heli- boarding, snowmobiling and backcountry. We are all about having fun and showing you the VIP treatment. We include all accommodation, private van and driver, lift tickets and even meals if you like!! 

Our winter tours include:

3 Resorts in 4 Days
Ski and snowboard Shames Mountain, Hudson Bay Mountain and Powder King. From$1250 + tax. 

5 Days to Play
Visit Shames Mountain, Hudson Bay Mountain with one day cat skiing.
From $1485 + tax. 

7 Day Northern Winter Tour
Visit Shames Mountain, Hudson Bay Mountain and Powder King, with one day cat skiing and one day snowmobiling. From $2370 + tax. 

Book before Christmas for 10% off. Talk soon!! Hayley


----------



## nutmegchoi

Will be in Vermont during December 25th to 29th.

Stowe: 25th, 26th and 28th
Sugarbush: 27th
Magic Mountain: 29th

Let me know if you are around!


----------



## collectingpennies

Whistler at end of January/early February then Lake Tahoe end of February/early March are my two big trips out West.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Have already done 2 trips to Whistler and one to Mt. Bachelor back in December. Cypress (Vancouver) was earlier this month and hitting Mt. Hood this weekend.

Currently have 4 trips booked: Interior B.C. (Big White & Silver Star), Jackson Hole & Sun Valley, Whitefish, and Banff/Revy.

Have yet to plan it, but will most likely be doing a roadtrip to Schweitzer and/or another one to Bachelor.

Typing this out makes me realize why my bank account looks so sad right now... :crying:


----------



## fullvermonty

Just last night made reservations for a couple of days at Squaw, as a quick tack-on to a business trip - will be riding 3/1 and 3/2. Never been to Tahoe, so I'm stoked. Wish it could be longer, but this whole making-a-living thing really cuts into my riding time :grin:

I have a second business trip to Colorado coming up, but, I can only ride after business is done, not before - and the business won't be done until 4/15, which is when a lot of the resorts will be closing. 

Riding days will be 4/16-4/20. I know that Loveland Ski Area, Winter Park and A-Basin will all probably be open but not sure what my other options might be. (I have the possibility of a third trip in very early June and may be able to catch the last weekend that A-Basin will be open, but that's a ways off.) 

I am an intermediate rider - I'm most comfortable on blue trails but will venture onto the easier blacks. I'd be happier somewhere that has a lot of wide-open cruisers, instead of a place with super challenging terrain. 

But of course, the dates mean my options are going to be limited. 

If anybody has recommendations for resorts that will be open past 4/15, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## chomps1211

*....waiting to board!*

Pun intended!!! :laugh:

Sitting @ the Southwest boarding gate waiting to start my 2 weeks in CO. :jumping1:


----------



## neni

Triple8Sol said:


> Typing this out makes me realize why my bank account looks so sad right now... :crying:


The best thing money can buy... Good memories!


----------



## neni

'm going to Chamonix in Feb. Definitely. It's booked. Yay
:grin:


----------



## Fielding

neni said:


> 'm going to Chamonix in Feb. Definitely. It's booked. Yay


I’ll be there too


----------



## neni

Fielding said:


> I’ll be there too


Let's hope for plenty, but not too much snow


----------



## Seppuccu

neni said:


> 'm going to Chamonix in Feb. Definitely. It's booked. Yay
> :grin:





Fielding said:


> I’ll be there too


FML. I was planning a week in Argentière in February, but I can't. :crying:


----------



## Johnpaap

Steamboat march 4-9!


----------



## robotfood99

Olympics men's slopestyle finals (2.11), men's big air finals (2.24). Then to Sapporo visiting a local friend who does not ski nor board. Going to beat some sense into him. Or blackmail him to trade homes with me. :facepalm3:


----------



## fullvermonty

robotfood99 said:


> Then to Sapporo visiting a local friend who does not ski nor board. Going to beat some sense into him. Or blackmail him to trade homes with me. :facepalm3:


Sounds like my idiot brother. Lives smack in the middle of Colorado. He can go maybe 30 minutes in any direction and hit somewhere good... and yet, he neither skis nor boards. 

I could, and probably should, smack him.


----------



## Varza

fullvermonty said:


> Sounds like my idiot brother. Lives smack in the middle of Colorado. He can go maybe 30 minutes in any direction and hit somewhere good... and yet, he neither skis nor boards.
> 
> I could, and probably should, smack him.


That's an odd sentiment. If he isn't interested, he just isn't. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## VR4EVER

Made a thread - maybe I shoulda posted in here

Whistler Feb 23-28 and Breckenridge March 15-18. Super pumped about both of them! Hope Breck has snow by then


----------



## Jonny C

*Good *
Good


----------



## fullvermonty

Varza said:


> That's an odd sentiment. If he isn't interested, he just isn't. Different strokes for different folks.


If you knew my brother, you'd understand


----------



## Varza

fullvermonty said:


> If you knew my brother, you'd understand


I am sure you have your reasons. I was just pointing out that forcing someone to do an activity they aren't interested in is... silly. Regardless of how well situated they are to do said activity, as that may just have been a side-effect.


----------



## snowman2045

Not counting in state visits, the one and only UT, more specifically, the B/L Cottonwoods. Might not be the best year for snow, but there always is the awesome hiking and I have fam out there.:grin:


----------



## unsuspected

This season will be going to:
Hemsedal 25/2-4/3
Svanstein 31/3-6/4
Riksgränsen 10-13/5
Praying for snow


----------



## macheterider

Mostly sticking around the east coast unfortunately. Several trips already made to Whitetail in Pa (embarrassing) but evened it out with a powder day 2/6 at Copper Mountain and another amazing day 2/3 at Winter Park in Colorado. No more west trips this year but in the midst of planning a long weekend at Snowshoe WV. That's a hell of a winter in my shoes coming from the mid-atlantic and on a small budget snowboarding wise. Luckily we had a few friends move to Denver last year so lodging for the CO trip was basically free. Thank god for snowboarding friends, amirite!?!?:grin::grin:


----------



## mbe

2/25 - 3/3 Whistler. If any beginner (especially girl) would like to join me...let me know


----------



## VR4EVER

Code:







mbe said:


> 2/25 - 3/3 Whistler. If any beginner (especially girl) would like to join me...let me know


I'm not a girl, but if you see a bearded ginger, good chance it's me!


----------



## mbe

VR4EVER said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a girl, but if you see a bearded ginger, good chance it's me!


Ya, OK. Me yellow pant, black board&boots, white helmet, falling constantly


----------



## Varza

mbe said:


> 2/25 - 3/3 Whistler. If any beginner (especially girl) would like to join me...let me know


Your creep level just went to 11!


----------



## mbe

Varza said:


> Your creep level just went to 11!


What you mean?


----------



## VR4EVER

Varza said:


> Your creep level just went to 11!


I assume she is a girl... but if not you're right hahaha


----------



## Varza

VR4EVER said:


> I assume she is a girl... but if not you're right hahaha


Dang good point! Hope so!


----------



## vuong

I went to Niseko in Japan in Jan and now going to Les Arcs in a few weeks, it's been a good season!


----------



## mbe

Varza said:


> Dang good point! Hope so!


Yes, I am a female. I would be happy to join any beginner  Girls just can talk with other girls about more things haha


----------



## Varza

mbe said:


> Yes, I am a female. I would be happy to join any beginner  Girls just can talk with other girls about more things haha


A most excellent choice! Have fun out there! If you happen to take a lesson, please report back. I am curious what the instruction is like at Whistler, and never been there.


----------



## kriegs13

Been a day trip kind of season so far but 4-5 days at Sugarloaf next week followed by 5-6 days in utah the next week should add a nice kick to the season


----------



## VR4EVER

mbe said:


> Yes, I am a female. I would be happy to join any beginner  Girls just can talk with other girls about more things haha



I'll keep an eye out for the yellow pants and white helmet!


----------



## chomps1211

VR4EVER said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a girl, but if you see a bearded ginger, good chance it's me!





Varza said:


> *Your creep level just went to 11!*


*HEY!!!* I resent that!!! Creepy Ol' interwebz dude,...? That's _my_ schtick!!!  :lol:

:hairy:


----------



## f00bar

Sitting at the station for a 5hr trip to Barcelona then a 4hr bus to andorra in the morning. Not the Alps, doesn't look like any fresh stuff to ride but the temps have been great so sure beats new England this year and basically gonna cost me rental board


----------



## Noreaster

Off for 10 days, splitting in interior BC.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

I live in MA. Right now my goal is to close out the season with 2-3 more mid week afternoons at WaWa, a couple NH hills and a 2-day trip to Stowe.


----------



## 161210

I thinking touring the tiny ski areas all around Colorado along with backcountry boarding will be on my adventure list for next season...I love the small, uncrowded relaxed places. I do need to get out and try more of the larger resorts at some point though so maybe a few of those as well.
This year I have the AIARE 1 course coming up in March so looking forward to that to refresh my avy knowledge.


----------



## Fielding

Planning a New England trip for Spring in hopes of catching some early morning rock hard ice. I’m not joking.


----------



## heymonroe

I just moved to LA and am definitely going to pick a weekend in Tahoe, just not sure where yet. Sugarbush is an old favorite but might want to check out Homewood


----------



## chomps1211

Fielding said:


> Planning a New England trip for Spring in hopes of catching some early morning rock hard ice. I’m not joking.


 Come to Boyne Highlands this morning. I'm not joking either. I'd be better off on a pair of ice skates today. That and 30 mph plus wins,.. yippee what a day


----------



## VR4EVER

Just wanted to post results.

Whistler was great! Got fresh powder on Sunday and Tuesday! The village is really cool too, even has a good nightlife!

Friday - flew into Vancouver, went out for a bit. They got snow which is apparently rare
Saturday - walked around Vancouver... nice city! It was kinda dead with the snow though. Drove up to whistler around 2 or 3, went out to the village and drank too much
Sunday - somehow wasn't hungover. Got to Creekside Gondola and the wait was an hour and a half! Sucked. But overall good day. Got my legs back under me
Monday - went to Blackcomb... IDK why but I just wasn't feeling it. Caught a tree under my armpit on the second run which caused me to catch an edge and knock the wind out of me. The rest of the day was meh
Tuesday - bout 5 or 6" of fresh snow, went back to Whistler and hit up Harmony and Symphony lifts and it was epic! The bowl off of Harmony was untouched... got fresh lines for 6 or 7 runs, then symphony is just a lot of fun running through the trees. Got in over my head at one point, but I was safe, so no worries. Drank way too much that night.
Wednesday - super hungover, but made it home at about midnight EST. Work sucked yesterday and here I am today!

Looking forward to Breck in a few weeks too!


----------



## mbe

VR4EVER said:


> Just wanted to post results.
> 
> Whistler was great! Got fresh powder on Sunday and Tuesday! The village is really cool too, even has a good nightlife!
> 
> Friday - flew into Vancouver, went out for a bit. They got snow which is apparently rare
> Saturday - walked around Vancouver... nice city! It was kinda dead with the snow though. Drove up to whistler around 2 or 3, went out to the village and drank too much
> Sunday - somehow wasn't hungover. Got to Creekside Gondola and the wait was an hour and a half! Sucked. But overall good day. Got my legs back under me
> Monday - went to Blackcomb... IDK why but I just wasn't feeling it. Caught a tree under my armpit on the second run which caused me to catch an edge and knock the wind out of me. The rest of the day was meh
> Tuesday - bout 5 or 6" of fresh snow, went back to Whistler and hit up Harmony and Symphony lifts and it was epic! The bowl off of Harmony was untouched... got fresh lines for 6 or 7 runs, then symphony is just a lot of fun running through the trees. Got in over my head at one point, but I was safe, so no worries. Drank way too much that night.
> Wednesday - super hungover, but made it home at about midnight EST. Work sucked yesterday and here I am today!
> 
> Looking forward to Breck in a few weeks too!


You just missed the 18 inches snowfall?  And missed me haha (too many yellow pants I saw everywhere, this is the new color to go? ^^)
We were up 7 days and I don't know, somehow, I never saw that much beginner skier than there, I had 5 collision with them (more than in the past 6 years). As a plus, one skier's instructor told me I have to look up and I am responsible for the uphill skier (is that something special in Whistler??)


----------



## snowman55

Going to Utah in late March. I will be taking the kids so I'll most likely be on the Green/Blues runs most of the time. 

I'll still take it 'cause riding easy runs in Utah this time of the year still beats packing up my gear for the season.


----------



## VR4EVER

mbe said:


> You just missed the 18 inches snowfall?  And missed me haha (too many yellow pants I saw everywhere, this is the new color to go? ^^)
> We were up 7 days and I don't know, somehow, I never saw that much beginner skier than there, I had 5 collision with them (more than in the past 6 years). As a plus, one skier's instructor told me I have to look up and I am responsible for the uphill skier (is that something special in Whistler??)


I did look for you, but I was up on the harder stuff the whole time, so I would have only seen you in the beginning or end of the day when I came down. And as far as looking up... IDK. Seems common courtesy to me for it to be 50/50 responsibility, but skiers think they own the mountain. Luckily I'm big enough that if you hit me, you'll be hurting more than I will haha


----------



## Varza

VR4EVER said:


> I did look for you, but I was up on the harder stuff the whole time, so I would have only seen you in the beginning or end of the day when I came down. And as far as looking up... IDK. Seems common courtesy to me for it to be 50/50 responsibility, but skiers think they own the mountain. Luckily I'm big enough that if you hit me, you'll be hurting more than I will haha


No. You have more responsibility for the downhill skier/boarder because you are able to keep them in sight at all times whereas they can only intermittently see you. I do agree that you should look uphill at every opportunity. I always scan when I'm on toe side, plus listen for the whoosh of people around me. But when I am uphill of someone, I assume they don't know I'm there, I slow down, watch their patterns and pass them at the right time with a wide berth.

Plus, for those times before starting a line in the middle of a run or merging runs, I've internalized the wise words "Look up and Live

Worse even, skiers have a much harder time looking behind them and most NEVER do.

Finally, this is not a "skiers think they own the mountain" thing. There are plenty of snowboarding dipshits out there as well.

Sorry, OT.

My trip for 2018 is done. I am a full weekend warrior now.


----------



## cloud

Going to Quebec City this weekend for the first trip this season, hopefully there will be some snow...


----------



## Phedder

Varza said:


> Worse even, skiers have a much harder time looking behind them and most NEVER do.
> 
> Finally, this is not a "skiers think they own the mountain" thing. There are plenty of snowboarding dipshits out there as well.
> 
> Sorry, OT.
> 
> My trip for 2018 is done. I am a full weekend warrior now.


Snowboarders have a blind spot and are used to having to constantly check it. Skiers not so much, which I find tends to make them a little more oblivious to their surroundings. They won't scan side to side anywhere near as much as most snowboarders. 

I agree there's plenty of dipshits in both camps, and your own safety is primarily in your own hands. Look around, always.


----------



## Seppuccu

Phedder said:


> I agree there's plenty of dipshits in both camps, and your own safety is primarily in your own hands. Look around, always.


This is why I prefer riding off piste: then it's just between me, the snow, the rocks, and the trees. And not some ass clown riding out of control.

On topic: It seems I'm finally landing a weekend in Hemsedal, Norway, April 12-15 with two of my best friends (who are skiers, but never mind that). Still trying to arrange something for Easter or so.


----------



## VR4EVER

Varza said:


> No. You have more responsibility for the downhill skier/boarder because you are able to keep them in sight at all times whereas they can only intermittently see you. I do agree that you should look uphill at every opportunity. I always scan when I'm on toe side, plus listen for the whoosh of people around me. But when I am uphill of someone, I assume they don't know I'm there, I slow down, watch their patterns and pass them at the right time with a wide berth.
> 
> Plus, for those times before starting a line in the middle of a run or merging runs, I've internalized the wise words "Look up and Live
> 
> Worse even, skiers have a much harder time looking behind them and most NEVER do.
> 
> Finally, this is not a "skiers think they own the mountain" thing. There are plenty of snowboarding dipshits out there as well.
> 
> Sorry, OT.
> 
> My trip for 2018 is done. I am a full weekend warrior now.


I wasn't insinuating that skiers should turn backwards every time, or that it's always snowboarders responsibility to look uphill, but before I cut across, I always take a quick peek. That's my 50%. If some dumbass (skier OR boarder) wants to come in and sideswipe me, there's nothing I can do about it. But at least I checked.

I hate how skiers go on cat tracks then take up the entire path. I've been wrecked over that more than once. Or they'll have a left/right rhythm then switch it up and so when you're timing the best way to pass them, you end up having to scrub a ton of speed so you don't demolish them. It's road rage... on a snowboard!

OT: going to Breck next week... hopefully they get something to fill in the gaps!


----------



## Seppuccu

VR4EVER said:


> I hate how skiers go on cat tracks then take up the entire path. I've been wrecked over that more than once. Or they'll have a left/right rhythm then switch it up and so when you're timing the best way to pass them, you end up having to scrub a ton of speed so you don't demolish them. It's road rage... on a snowboard!


"On your left!"


----------



## neni

Seppuccu said:


> This is why I prefer riding off piste: then it's just between me, the snow, the rocks, and the trees. And not some ass clown riding out of control.
> 
> On topic: It seems I'm finally landing a weekend in Hemsedal, Norway, April 12-15 with two of my best friends (who are skiers, but never mind that). Still trying to arrange something for Easter or so.


Skiers are great! Especially in BC! 
They lay out tracks over flats one can use to maintain speed, they lend poles if one gets stuck on flats and would have to crawl out if there wouldn't be their helping poles, and they reach out poles if gravity and backpack win at a stop and one is burried on ones butt in deep to help an old lady standing up .


----------



## BoardWalk

Seppuccu said:


> This is why I prefer riding off piste: then it's just between me, the snow, the rocks, and the trees. And not some ass clown riding out of control.


This weekend my daughter and I were stopped in plain view waiting on some of our group when some ass-clown tried to spray us and took my little girl out (not so little anymore....19yr). Of course it was one of her brothers...freaking family.....:facepalm1:


----------



## pow247

mbe said:


> 2/25 - 3/3 Whistler. If any beginner (especially girl) would like to join me...let me know


I'ma girl but I am planning to go to whistler mid to late January :frown:


----------



## pow247

VR4EVER said:


> Just wanted to post results.
> 
> Whistler was great! Got fresh powder on Sunday and Tuesday! The village is really cool too, even has a good nightlife!
> 
> Friday - flew into Vancouver, went out for a bit. They got snow which is apparently rare
> Saturday - walked around Vancouver... nice city! It was kinda dead with the snow though. Drove up to whistler around 2 or 3, went out to the village and drank too much
> Sunday - somehow wasn't hungover. Got to Creekside Gondola and the wait was an hour and a half! Sucked. But overall good day. Got my legs back under me
> Monday - went to Blackcomb... IDK why but I just wasn't feeling it. Caught a tree under my armpit on the second run which caused me to catch an edge and knock the wind out of me. The rest of the day was meh
> Tuesday - bout 5 or 6" of fresh snow, went back to Whistler and hit up Harmony and Symphony lifts and it was epic! The bowl off of Harmony was untouched... got fresh lines for 6 or 7 runs, then symphony is just a lot of fun running through the trees. Got in over my head at one point, but I was safe, so no worries. Drank way too much that night.
> Wednesday - super hungover, but made it home at about midnight EST. Work sucked yesterday and here I am today!
> 
> Looking forward to Breck in a few weeks too!



Please tell me the lines were better in the week compared to the weekend? Hour and a half?? :|


----------



## Varza

pow247 said:


> I'ma girl but I am planning to go to whistler mid to late January :frown:


You are planning to go to Whistler in the past, or is it time to start the 2019 trip thread? :grin:


----------



## pow247

Varza said:


> You are planning to go to Whistler in the past, or is it time to start the 2019 trip thread? :grin:


Oh wow, I just realized it was an old post haha. Yeah it's never too early to start thinking about next season :laugh2:

How was your trip?


----------



## Manicmouse

No 2019 thread please, some of us haven't even reached winter in 2018


----------



## mbe

I will be on Whistler tomorrow (Wednesday) for sure and Cypress the other days until 15th April.


----------



## Varza

pow247 said:


> Oh wow, I just realized it was an old post haha. Yeah it's never too early to start thinking about next season :laugh2:
> 
> How was your trip?


Pretty awesome.


----------



## pow247

Manicmouse said:


> No 2019 thread please, some of us haven't even reached winter in 2018 ? ?



That sucks haha but this season of winter is pretty much over for us here in NC :crying::laugh2:


----------



## Manicmouse

pow247 said:


> That sucks haha but this season of winter is pretty much over for us here in NC :crying::laugh2:


From a different perspective we get winter 6 months earlier than you :wink:


----------

